# PortLines



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I tried going on to the PortLines Hobby parts page for flyer parts but there's nothing available. Every listing says "no inventory is listed". Anyone have any thoughts?? What I'm looking for is the smoke unit lever for a 283, flyer part# PA 10514.. Anyone have a spare for a little cash or a trade of something??:stroke:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Santa ...tell me it isn't so


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Got same results as you guys. 
I know he always shuts down the 1st part of Jan. Maybe he is redoing his inventory. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Doug did say he was having website problems. Perhaps it is not yet resolved....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I sent an email message with an example of what occurs. At least if he isn't yet aware, he soon will be....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That didn't take long --- Doug's response, much what I figured too......

"The parts catalog on the website crashed 3 days ago.
We are waiting on our website host to correct it, since it is on their end.
Hopefully, today or tomorrow."


Doug Peck
Port Lines Hobby Supply
6 Storeybrooke Drive
Newburyport, MA 01950-3408
[email protected]
www.portlines.com 
Phone Order Hours - Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays: 2-5 PM (EST) only.
978-465-8798 (Questions & Information)
1-888-708-0782 (Phone Orders only, please.) 
VISA-MASTERCARD-DISCOVER-AMEX-PAYPAL Accepted.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A big thank you Don!!!:appl:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info> These dam computers and websites always brake down at the worst time possible.:stroke: Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Overworked for Christmas....no doubt.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

They're processing 2 orders I made around a week ago


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> They're processing 2 orders I made around a week ago


Doug and PortLines are a huge asset for us here.. Thank the good Lord for them!!!:appl:


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Good to hear. I've been trying to place an order for a couple of days too.


----------

